# Broadhead advice for wifes bow



## chambers270 (Aug 26, 2014)

My Wife shoots a Heartbreaker by Bowtech. She groups well but only shoots 40lbs. I shoot rage 2 blade hypodermics. I was wondering if I should just buy another pack of the same for her or try something different?

I contacted Rage to ask for Suggestions but I have not heard back yet.

Thanks


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 26, 2014)

Personally, I would not let her shoot a mechanical head with that setup.  I always like to tell people what I would do if I were the one in the situation, so take my advice for what you will.  I'd definitely look into some type of cut on contact head, or something with a proven recipe for penetration.  The first head I'd look at would be a 100gr Ramcat.  They fly as good as anything I've ever tested, and are known to penetrate among the best heads out.  I'd also look at a Magnus Stinger, same traits as the Ramcat.  A slick trick standard cut would also fit the bill.  Lots of good choices for bows with low poundage, but a Rage would not be on one of my lists.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 26, 2014)

chambers270 said:


> My Wife shoots a Heartbreaker by Bowtech. She groups well but only shoots 40lbs. I shoot rage 2 blade hypodermics. I was wondering if I should just buy another pack of the same for her or try something different?
> 
> I contacted Rage to ask for Suggestions but I have not heard back yet.
> 
> Thanks



If you want to stick with Rage heads, I'd suggest the low KE heads from Rage. A Ramcat would work well with her setup, as would Slik Trick, or any number of quality fixed heads. A good cut on contact head might be the ticket though, since she is shooting low poundage...


----------



## The Buck Bomber (Aug 26, 2014)

I do not recommend rage. U should try Magnus buzz cut. Cut on contact that's what my wife shoots she will not change they are awesome for low pound shooters.


----------



## chambers270 (Aug 26, 2014)

A little more info, she is shooting a 24 inch Victory Pink Arrow Project  V3 400. My estimate without a point is 220 grains. I talked with a Rage Tech today (who was helpful and nice) and he recommended shoot fixed blades unless total weight was close to 400 gr.


----------



## cself (Aug 26, 2014)

That's the first I have heard of the 400 gr range for the rage. I would think that people would make a big deal out of that on all the forums. Being that so many people are trying to shoot the lightest weight possible to get faster speeds.


----------



## riskyb (Aug 26, 2014)

I would say either low ke rage if you wanna stick with rage or a razor trick very sharp 100gr great penetration


----------



## APPierce0628 (Aug 26, 2014)

I shoot low poundage and I shoot slick trick standards, Vipertricks, magnums, and ramcats. I have heard great things from magnus buzzcuts and similar heads as well. Good luck with whatever you choose. 

Andrew P.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Aug 26, 2014)

I shoot low poundage and I shoot slick trick standards, Vipertricks, magnums, and ramcats. I have heard great things from magnus buzzcuts and similar heads as well. Good luck with whatever you choose. 

Andrew P.


----------



## chambers270 (Aug 27, 2014)

I think I am going with the Magnus Stingers 100 grain. Are they counting the small bleeder blades as the extra two when calling it a "2" or "4" blade point?


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 27, 2014)

Magnus Stingers are a good choice. I shoot 43#'s from a Longbow and have confidence in almost any Cut on Contact, 2 Blade head. I prefer Magnus 1's & 2, and stingers.
A 100 grain Landshark is a really wicked head and will get killing penetration even below 40#'s.
Another good COC head is a Badger. I have not bled anything with one yet, but they shoot good, are easy to sharpen, and tough.


----------



## bobocat (Aug 27, 2014)

My wife shoots a dxt at 40lbs and 100 gr rage and never has had any problems. Multiple pass through on deer but not thru turkey.  Did think about changing her to the low ke but haven't yet. Not saying will never have issues but haven't yet. Good luck


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 27, 2014)

My wife shoots 45# with 24" draw at around 250 fps. She has been shooting a Muzzy 75gr 3 blade as well as Slick Trick standards and 100% on pass throughs so far. 
Personally, I wouldnt consider something like a Ramcat with the steep angle of the blades. Obviously the wider cut takes more energy to push it through. On the other hand you obviously want the biggest hole possible. Its a matter of finding that "happy spot" somewhere in the middle.


----------



## guesswho (Aug 28, 2014)

You may want to consider G5 Montecs too.  I'm going to give them a try when my daughter is ready to try bowhunting.


----------



## whitetaildoe85 (Aug 28, 2014)

I shot montecs when I was only pulling 45lbs they did great....tried the rage KE's 2 or 3 years ago when I was pulling around 50 and I had trouble with them opening mid flight.


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 28, 2014)

magnus buzzcut


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 31, 2014)

Do what the trad guys do. Use a sharp cut on contact broadhead with a heavy arrow. My wife shoots a 42# Bow Tech Equalizer with a 25" draw. Last year she had a complete pass through with a 100 grain three blade Magnus Snuffer SS and a 100 grain brass insert. This year she will be using a 125 grain two blade Badger Broadhead and a 100 grain brass insert for a total arrow weight of 425 grains.


----------



## bowtoater (Sep 24, 2014)

*85gr Magnus stinger*

My son killed his first deer with 40lbs and 24 inch draw from bear apprentice. Double lung complete pass through.


----------



## Ihunt (Dec 25, 2014)

I know this is an older post but what did you decide? I would suggest a COC head with a high FOC.


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 25, 2014)

I always thought that the regs for a bow to be legal to hunt deer was 45#? I may be wrong or that may have changed , just wondering?


----------



## satchmo (Jan 18, 2015)

bronco611 said:


> I always thought that the regs for a bow to be legal to hunt deer was 45#? I may be wrong or that may have changed , just wondering?



No minimum draw weight in Georgia. I would suggest trying Ramcats on low poundage set ups. We have yet to be out penetrated by any coc head ,or any others for that matter. Muzzy, shuttle T and Magnus buzz cuts are close in this order.


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 2, 2015)

stingers


----------



## hambone76 (Nov 2, 2015)

As stated by a few already-Magnus Stingers.


----------

